# The Wolves off season.



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

I believe the Wolves had the best off season of any NBA team. They have collected the most talent this off season and I'm very excited about his up coming season.

True we lost a lot of our players, and it will take time for these new guys to gell together. But considering Flip's wonderful teaching ability I don't think it will take to long.

Every single thing we needed this off season we got. 

*We needed a emotional leader to help KG spark the team and bring a much needed passion to the game. We got Sammy Cassell, how is one of the most passion and competitive players in the league. Not only that, we also signed Latrell Sprewell, who said himself he is more competitive than KG, and that is exactly what a true competitor would say. Even though KG has a little more in my opinion. What Spree and Sammy also bring to the table is NBA finals experence, they both have played huge roles in the NBA finals, Sammy a two time champion.











*We needed a athletic SG to defend. We did not have good enough athletes to compete against the best SG's in the Association. And a quality SG would move Wally over to his natural SF position. So we got Latrell Sprewell, a aggressive quick defender and has shown he can go up against any SG out there. He is not a All NBA defender, but he has quick hands, good feet and he is passionate about defense and hates getting beat.











*We needed post defense and toughness down low. As a team KG did all the rebounding and all the shot blocking. Rasho was solid but he did not dominate on defense at all and he was over powered in many games buy bigger stronger centers. So we went out and got one of the most talented defenders at the center position in Michael Olowokandi. He is still some what raw as a player but he has a great build, is a huge kid and is pretty athletic. And he is a very solid rebounder and has long arms and is a dominate shot blocker as well. Minnesota fans will soon find out the Kandi man can.











*Not only that, we got one of the best garbage men in the NBA in Mark Madsen. I hated the kid on LA because he got every single lose ball and at his size he out quicked some PF's. He is not a great player but he is tough, aggressive and passionate. Considering what we lost in the post we are lucky to have him. And he is a great cheerleader and a supportive teammate that actually supports his teammates. That can be a good thing. But I don't think the Wolves dancers would want him out there with them anytime soon.










*Since the Wolves lost Marc Jackson as well the Wolves obviously need a backup center, and Ervin Johnson fills that void. He is a very passionate and competitive player, works hard and gets the job done. Is a soild defender, and is a huge improvement shot blocking wise over any backup big man on the team last season. He will be a very good backup for Olowokandi.











*The Wolves also needed young talent to grow and mold for the future. They got exactly that in Ndudi Ebi and Rick Rickert. Two very raw picks, one is over seas right now. But both have a shot at becoming key memebers of the Wolves in the future. Ebi gives the team athletic ability, gives the team another versitile defender that can block shots just like KG. Rick if he improves overseas a little, brings the team a big man that can stretch the defense because he can shoot. 



















*Last but not least, the Wolves got creative basketball players that can create shots. The team was horrible at that last season, when the clock was running down late in the game the only player that could create his own shot was Kevn Garnett. Most of the other players only got open because a play was called for them or KG passed the ball out of a double team. But now with Sammy and Spree the Wolves got creative scorers that can create offense with needed. Both can take players off the dribble, post up, and shoot.






KG should have his best season yet as a professional. He has never had this much help on one team before. He has athletic players around him that are just as passionate and competitive as he is. They have everything a championship team needs. Now they just have to put in the work.

The day of the Wolves being a laughing stock come playoff time is dead!


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

great post ozzy, 
you forgot about hoiberg and what he can do............. he can i guess shoot
we also got a rookie that can play in the nba and can again.....shoot


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

WB Ozzy.

We could still use some backups.


----------



## jftwolves (May 16, 2003)

*Excellent post.*

I couldn't have said it better myself. :yes: I am still hoping that Felipe comes back from injury, because it looks like JJ could sign with Indiana. I like Felipe's defense and attitude. We could still use another big man on the bench.

I will also agree with your take on Ebi and Rickert. Alot of people are ripping on the Wolves for drafting Rickert. Now that he is in Europe he can hopefully put on some size and hone his skills. Optimiscally, he will improve and be a second round steal. Otherwise, not many late-second rounders make it in the NBA.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Don't hate on Mad Dog, Ozzy... 

Great post. :yes:


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

After reading that great post, I'm convinced that the wolves had one of the best offseason, if not the very best, of any NBA team!


Again, great post!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Oh yeah they upgraded all around, but I am wondering why won't they keep Garnett at SF? He had some crazy stats there. Is it in their best interest to put a smaller lineup on the floor?

-Petey


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

The Wolves bench is still lacking, apart from Hudson. But the starting line-up is now very nice...I particularly like the additions of Spree and Cassell.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Scinos</b>!
> The Wolves bench is still lacking, apart from Hudson. But the starting line-up is now very nice...I particularly like the additions of Spree and Cassell.


Oh yeah they certainly are upgrades, I just don't think Spree is the same player he was a few years ago, and don't know if there will be enough touches to go around now.

And actually I think KVH would had been a better fit then Spree.

C: Kandi
PF: KVH / Garnett
SF: Garnett / KVH / Wally
SG: Wally / Casell
PG: Casell / Hudson

-Petey


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> And actually I think KVH would had been a better fit then Spree.
> 
> C: Kandi
> ...


Hmm...nah, I don't really like KVH. He is a taller version of Szczerbiak. With Spree, the Wolves get a better perimeter defender and a solid shooter/scorer (if needed). KVH is also a big choker in the playoffs, like Wally (see the connections  )... 

Wally can't cover any of the top SG's, and even a Spree that has "lost a step" is better.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I think that with a front court of 3 guys whom are atleast 6'11" each it would have been much better. Dare I compare to the trio of Bradley, LaFrentz and Dirk?

-Petey


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> I think that with a front court of 3 guys whom are atleast 6'11" each it would have been much better. Dare I compare to the trio of Bradley, LaFrentz and Dirk?
> 
> -Petey


Hehe...yeah, they would have a tall frontcourt. But, don't KVH and KG play the same position, SF ? I guess you could move KVH to PF, but he is pretty soft.

The Wolves must of wanted Spree, 'cos they probably could have worked a 3-way MIN/ATL/PHI trade if they really wanted KVH.


btw - I see you're approaching the 8,000 post milestone Petey  :clap:


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> Oh yeah they certainly are upgrades, I just don't think Spree is the same player he was a few years ago, and don't know if there will be enough touches to go around now.
> ...


Oh, god, no. 

The Timberwolves have been desperately searching for an athletic wing that create his own shot and do an effective job of driving/slashing. We've never had any problem making outside shots. 

KVH is a taller Wally Szczerbiak with a less developed offensive game. We needed someone that complements Wally. 

How could anybody think that KVH is that guy?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I think it would be comparable to Dallas' lineup last season, only reason why I suggested it.

-Petey


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

*Game set match for the first half of the season I would say* 

Best Basketball team in the NBA possibly:yes:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I agree, Wolves had an awesome offseason, but the Kings had a better one


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Who has a better record? Oh yeah, thats right, Minnesota:grinning:


----------



## twolvesguy (Jan 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> I agree, Wolves had an awesome offseason, but the Kings had a better one


Kings: 30-12

Home record: 21-3 (24 games played)
Road record: 9-9 (18 games played)


Wolves 31-12

Home record: 15-5 (20 games played)
Road record: 16-7 (23 games played)

Some people are failing to realize how important home games are to NBA teams.


----------

